
Floppy Discs Still Used in Nuclear Bases - z3phyr
http://fusion.net/story/328852/floppy-disks-still-used-to-control-u-s-nuclear-bases/
======
CarolineW
Here's the report:
[http://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-16-696T](http://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-16-696T)

    
    
        Information Technology:
        Federal Agencies Need to Address
            Aging Legacy Systems
        GAO-16-696T:
        Published: May 25, 2016.
        Publicly Released: May 25, 2016.
    

That was submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11771147](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11771147)

The story has been submitted many times from many sources, and the stories and
commentary in the is different in many cases. The submission that got the
discussion is this one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11772966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11772966)
(77 comments)

Oh, and this got a little as well:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11776631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11776631)
(9 comments)

There got the occasional largely content-free comment, but most were ignored:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11785773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11785773)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11785644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11785644)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11785596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11785596)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11784701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11784701)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11781730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11781730)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11779854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11779854)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11777594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11777594)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11771469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11771469)

